# Another Newbie.



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi everyone. I recently became a happy camper back in June after hankering after one for many years. 
I have spent many years restoring Stags and various other Triumph cars so to keep with tradition I bought an older type van in the form of A Talbot Express. Its rusty and rattly but its oil and water tight and it features an LPG conversion which was the main reason for buying.
I've read all about the gear linkage sloppiness and the rear engine mounting fracturing the exhaust and yes, mine had all those symptoms. 
Its an ongoing rolling refurb and im loving every bit of it. Its a lot easier to work on than a TR6 fuel injection system.
I'm currently just finishing off collecting the parts for a Power Steering conversion and i'm also looking at making the steering wheel angle a bit more comfortable.
I have done the engine mounting, rebushed the gearbox shaft with a home made bush turned on a lathe and it has a really sweet gear change now. I have also reshaped the angle of the pedals by grinding of the ends and welding them back on so its more comfortable on the feet.
All in all its a great bus and great fun to drive but will be better when the steering goes on.
Right. Rant over. I'm off. 
See ya.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi and welcome Wakady
Souds a very pleasing project, it hasmy attention on the mprovements you are making. Keep us all posted and good luck.

Steve


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, i'm still here tinkering with the rusty Talbot. Sometimes I just go about things the wrong way. I took out the wardrobe and Fridge in order to retrim behind them and instead of retrimming it with my blinkers on, I ended up rebuilding the shock absorber mounting on the inside of the wheelarch which had rusted away and was letting in water. If that wasn't enough it has has a remade lower rear corner behind the outer arch fabricated from a sill and nicely welded in.
I have now decided to work my way around the Bus from the Passenger side side rear corner working anti Clockwise. I'm currently remaking a rear valence. This isn't too rusty but it's been dented and has been coated with cheap underseal which annoys me. Once the old one is removed and new one in place, I can finally re fit the rear step.
I'm pretty sure the Drivers side Inner arch will be just as bad but you can't really tell from outside. There are a few tell tale signs on the wood inside so its out with the sink unit soon to have a real good poke.
My other half thinks I'm mad and she is probably right but I have a full reel of MIG wire, A full bottle of Coogar and no rusty Triumphs to work on so I may as well use it.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Sounds like good fun i wish i had the knowlage to do such a project. 

Some pictures would be good wakaday and maybe a blog on myspace.com on how its getting on. 

Just a thought


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It sounds like a real labour of love, wakaday. From your history, it sounds like you really enjoy this sort of thing. Me - I couldn't be ******, TBH.

Good luck with it, anyway, and thanks for letting us know how it's going.

Gerald


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Cheers Guys. Keep you posted. 
Has anyone had a Talbot with an auto Box?


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

good luck with the project wakaday.....some on going photo's would be good.....my hubby talked me into buying a vw camper last year....we got it off e bay and was in pretty good nick for a 1977 van....we had just got back from the vanfest at malvern which started his urge off to own one....anyway we got one from e bay which just needed some cleaning up and slight restoration doing.....it sat on our drive for nearly a year and was taken out for a run about 4 times. i told him it had to go so we put it back on e bay and ended up making a nice tidy profit on it...no more projects for him now!!!!!!


----------



## 96598 (Oct 30, 2005)

Keep going wakaday. After a Triumph Stag it must be a doddle ! Don't think there is such a thing as an auto box for a talbot Express. If its any consolation, we have a 1985 A class based on the talbot Express. Never had aproblem with the gear linkage or the rear engine mounting. Lovely old girl. Anyone want to buy it? Derek.


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, i'm still tinkering with the ole Bus. I stopped after the passenger side rear arch wheelarch rebuild and decided to get some use out of it until MOT time got a bit nearer. It runs out next month so I have got stuck in again. I removed the sink and cooking set up to expose the other rear wheelarch. Just as expected, it was just as bad as the other side but the floor area where the sink drain is was much worse. Its all been cut out and repaired now but I had to cut off the outer Wheel arch in order to be able to weld up the inner. The outer was rusty anyway so it wasnt a problem.

The reason for the rear step not being refitted is because the rear valance has been welded up at its rear part and the bit the step mount goes through has been plated over.

The next part is the drivers side door step. Its a bit crispy and no doubt will succumb to my poking with a screwdriver.
After all this is done and sealed and waxed, it should last another 20 years.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

welcome Wakaday
you can claim its Wakaday convertion when youve finished
keep us posted
Tony


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of work. I admire your stamina!

Gerald


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

It now has a new straight rear valence fitted fabricated from a drivers side sill and a new rear wheelarch which is huge but fits incredibly well.


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

A year on and im still at it. I now have a very solid Express. 99% of the rust has been cut out and replaced with new metal. I came across replacement doors and a bonnet at a good price and picked up a windscreen as a spare cos I just knew I would break mine when I remade the windscreen scuttle.
It now has its power steering set up sorted after using a pump from an Espace with home fabricated brackets to mount it.
My next job is a clutch replacement which is happening very soon. I have nice light steering but a fairly heavy clutch. I'm going to pull the engine and box as one because I need to change the Exhaust Manifold Gaskets on the head. I have heard the studs are notorious for shearing off so i'm going to carefully cut the edges with a die grinder so they all come off easy. 
The Bus looks awful because it needs paint. Its a mixture of Autosleepers hearing aid beige and grey and white primer. Once i'm happy with repairs not bubbling then its in my garage for a fresh coat or 6 of white.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

What persistence and what a worthwhile project, can I bequeath you my Renault in 20 years time or so, for it to get some TLC in its declining years


----------



## 119993 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello,
Although 2 years late - I have the same problem with the rear inner arch - can you tel me how you repaired it??
I have tried to buy a new inner but no luck.

Any tips anybody??


----------

